# Ice on buckeye lake



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Antone know how the ice on Buckeye is? Has anyone fished it? I was thinking it would be a great place to try and hook up with some eye's this year


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

No one Ice fishes Buckeye? Wow are you even aloud to Ice fish it? Looks like I am going to have to call the DNR for that.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ice is probably forming now.if the weather continues as it is,buckeye might be fishable by christmas,maybe sooner.lots of people do the ice thing there,and i'm sure when the ice is good,they'll be reporting.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I just went over to 79 ramp at lunch, the lake is iced over but I could see a small pocket of open water just west of the ramp. Maybe another 8-10 days if it stays cold. I didn't go out onto it since I didn't have any gear with me.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I go ice fishing on Buckeye constantly. I havent heard any good reports yet. As soon as there is a good 4 inches you'll see me out there all weekend long.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I live minutes from Buckeye didnt do much in the way of catching fish on it this year but would love to venture out and see how it is done through the ice somerime.
________
MARAJUANA EVALUATION. TARZANA


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

how about a good report on the ice????


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

i drove by the 79 ramp yesterday and there was open water around the new dock and in a few places farther out. I will be more then happy to go by again today also. Have to contact my brother and a friend to see if the ice auger i went in on yrs ago is still around. Didnt see any tracks in the snow the other day leading out on the ice eather.But i didnt get out of the truck eather.
________
Health Store


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i guess i need to find a pond to get on.. i cant stand reading ice fishing reports and not going ice fishing


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am going to give it a few days I will probly go out there on the 15th or 16th if anyone wants to come Let me know should be fun


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

you think it will have enough ice by then if its not froze yet???
id love to hook up with someone who knows the lake.. iv never even seen the lake but want to hit it this winter...


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

it should b/c we are goin to be cold all week long I hope its frozen soild by then if not I'll just have to wait.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

just give a report when its good... iv got a shanty id love to test out.... do you fish weekends???


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

then again just looked at the 10 day weather report and it don't look like I will get out there by the 16th after all will just have to wait


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

ya I fish weekens I am free all of Dec. ( off on break from school) so I'll post when the ice is good then when your free just PM me


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

sounds good... im free weekends ... i'll probally miss work when ice is good but im for sure good on weekends.... my girl works 6-7 days a week and gets days off during the week so im good..


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll have to meet up with you guys.. As soon as the ice is good please let me know. Since I moved buckeye is now about an hour and a half from me now  But its one of the most fun lakes around this part of the state when frozen.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im not sure how far it is from me... not sure how to even get there but i will find out when i need to know lol


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Thats right Zboy you stay away from my pond
tim


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

sounds like everyone likes buckeye lake for ice... why dont we all meet up the first weekend its good ice...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Peon, we can do that for sure. Buckeye is off Rt. 70 east of Columbus. The best place to go is fairfield beach area or in that area. When we get ready I'll post good directions.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

mapquest is great lol... i got my harley owners group usa map out i found buckeye looks like going to lancaster is the best way.... you think it will be ready next weekend??? i seen a post today about 4 inches today i think ...


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

ok found it... between 2-3 inches fairfield beach


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

If there is 2 to 3 inches now by next weekend it will be good  Btmline... I hope to make it up your way for one trip


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

well who free on next Fri ? I am going to try!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I read in the central Ohio forum that there is two to three inches over by fairfield beach now!! Now who's up for some fishing? I think I am going there Tuesday if thats the case.


----------



## icebreaker (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm repeating the post I put in the central Ohio thread.I only checked a small area and the ice got thinner toward deeper water.If we get good cold temps this week i'll be on Buckeye by the week end.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Ive got some nice crappies out of Buckeye and small "eyes" only about 14in. Is that common or are there bigger ones in #s also?


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

talked to buckeye tom i think we might come up that way sat.17th


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm off the 17th and 18th as well. I'd like to meet up with you guys. I'll watch for more posts later in the week.  AJ


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Watch this thread, as it look like we may have a nice group there if we have good ice.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im so excited!!!! not only ice fishing but meeting new people and another one.. TESTING MY CHRISTMAS GIFT (SHANTY)


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd love to come too. Ever since my first fishing partner (my 20 yr. old son)moved to Columbus, we never see each other. Told him today I was out on the ice, made him start itchin'! I mentioned that Buckeye would be a good place for us to meet, and lo & behold, here's a thread on just that! But this weekend, I want to check out the ice seminar and probably fish either Mog or maybe Skeeter...unsure yet. But Xmas week and there after, Buckeye would work!!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

peon said:


> im so excited!!!! not only ice fishing but meeting new people and another one.. TESTING MY CHRISTMAS GIFT (SHANTY)


How did you get santa to deliver early  

See you on the ICE !!! 

I look forward to meeting new friends as well  

AJ


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

If there are enough guys I'll bring an deep fryer and some perch, you guys bring the rest. lets have a party on the ice


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

billybob7059 said:


> If there are enough guys I'll bring an deep fryer and some perch, you guys bring the rest. lets have a party on the ice


let me know...have lots of late season erie perch!!rattletraprex and i would love to join ya! :B


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Dale, let me know if you are going to head out there this weekend. Maybe we can hook up and ride together if you don't have other plans already. Let me know either way, maybe I could talk Phil or Mike into heading out also. I'll keep watching this thread throughout the week. You guys are killing me with these posts...  need to find a way to not have to work!  That always gets in the way of huntin' and fishin'.....BD


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey guys i've never been to Buckeye so i was just studying up on it. DaleM posted he's done best in the Fairfield beach area which my book says is the deepest part of the lake. 

My questions are my book reports the lake has hybrid striped bass, has anyone ever got one threw the ice? 

Second the book states most of the lakes saugeye are caught off the old tow path, anyone do any good there threw the ice ? 

Thanks and see you on the ICE next weekend, AJ

ps - also please post if someone is bringing a portable deep fryer, i have some extra fish from Alaska i'll bring to share


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

just talked to a buddy who went out and talked to some of the guys on the ice. 3 1/2 inches of good ice off of fairfield. Also went into Amy's bait and he said as of yesterday they started fishing out of fairfield beach. If anything has been caught yet i cant truthfully verify it.
________
UGGS


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got back from Buckeye
I'd wait a few more days went out at fairfield I would say its closer to 2 to 
2 1/2 ice dead silent
a couple guys were out they said they caught a eye and a catfish
I stayed long enough to know I wasnt comfortable 
I did have some fish show up on the vex though
geowol


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I apologize was going on what i was told. In certain things i should know if you dont get the information for yourself leave the information alone. Again i do apologize ecspecially in this case where thin ice could be dangerous unless i see it for myself ill keep the hearsay to myself. I am not a ice fisherman but hope to get out on the ice this year to try it. My intent was not to put anyone in any type of danger only reporting on what i heard. Sorry and hope to meet some of you all at some point.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

No need to apologize what so ever dont matter if its 20" you always want to check it yourself
and I didnt move around much to see if it was any better else where
some people feel comfortable on the 2" the guys that were there must have they were there all day.
Keep the reports coming we'll all meet up soon
geowol


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

wow a fish fry!!! lol sounds great.... couple years ago buckeye tom invited the men from his church we had about 8 guys on lake alma in wellston and we had a big pot of chilli and chicken gumbo sitting on a big back portch grill.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Peon, if we can't this weekend we will diffently do it somewhere this winter. Sounds like a great time to me also.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

IT BEST BE THIS WEEKEND OR I WILL GO NUTS!!! and i cant afford to drive more north than that!! lol... i need a pond!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I went to Fairfield and drilled 2 holes on Sunday. My tape measure, made in the USA, read 2-13/16" at both spots. They were right out from the main parking area where folks have been tossing rocks  . The ice was cracking as I walked out on it, I'm waiting till the weekend as I prefer it a little thicker than some brave souls. Maybe I'll see ya there this weekend.
I have 2 young children and am in no hurry to cash in my life insurance policy, it is only POD(payable on death).


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We hope to be there this saturday check back here for sure. We'll post if we are or are not going.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Anyone been out to Buckeye this week? Wondering how she's comin' along... hoping to still get out there this weekend.....thanks..BD


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Was on Buckeye this morning
Ice a lot better than monday
Fished fairfield beach ice in one area was 4" solid ice move to another spot ice was 3" of solid ice
Dont know what this weather is going to do to the ice
so check as you go out there are some shakey areas out there 
fished a couple of hours
ended up with 1 decent gill and several bites 
Could see fish come in on the Vex and just go away
There were 5 other guys scattered around the area. Spoke with a guy that said they fished Harbor Hills at first and caught a couple of small eyes
geowol


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone know if or think that the weather has hurt the ice???? i sure hope not ...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to call tomorrow and check the ice thickness. The state guy said yesterday evening there was 3-5 inches depending on where you measured. As Geowol said it changes fast. This weather (above freezing) may or may not hurt us. I'll only say we go if the State guys says it good solid ice. I'll post here tomorrow what I hear. Keep your fingers crossed it's good and we can go!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

well i live about an hour and half south of buckeye and we have had rain all day !!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't worry buddy, we'll get out as soon as we can. Looking forward to the fun and meeting lots of guys too.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for calling the Ranger tomorrow Dale. I'll check back after work and see what the report is for the weekend....BD


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I got out on the lce wed and didn't do very well. I marked a lot of fish but they wound't bite. I hope that they well be better on sunday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

*CHECK THE THREAD I POSTED ABOUT BUCKEYE!* I STUCK IT SO ALL COULD SEE. Thanks guys but we'll wait until it is truely safe.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

for posting what you found out and wanting to wait....I'll think about it again maybe through next weekend.....ohhhh yeah it's Christmas..I'll try to work that out...


----------

